# Tracing a speaker wire



## MrDoc (Jun 22, 2020)

I recently moved into my house. It has a theater in the basement where I could find speaker wires labeled. I got an AV receiver and set it up, everyone works fine. 
I found 2 speaker wires hanging on the back of house on the patio. The previous owner mentioned to me that he got the wiring for speakers in the backyard. I can not find where is the hookup for these wires inside the house. I called up the previous owner, he said he didn't know since he never used it. I hooked up a speaker to the wire and turned on the AV receiver, no sound. I then bought a toner tracer (
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Pro-Tone-and-Probe-Kit-VDV500-820/309927727). I have poked with this tool almost everywhere I could think ok including every wire in the vicinity of AV receiver, I just can't find it. I would appreciate any help.
Thank you


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Sometimes you can hear a toner through walls or ceilings. Start tracing it outside and follow the tone the best that you can. Set the sensitivity of the probe to the highest possible setting. If you're lucky you'll be able to get a connection to the AV receiver using the existing wire somehow.


Sometimes you need to follow a wire by finding it in the building structure.


----------

